# Kenyon out for the season



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

> The Nuggets announced before tipoff forward Kenyon Martin would be out for the season after undergoing arthroscopic surgery on his right knee. The procedure on Wednesday revealed more significant damage than a previous MRI.


Well, good thing Evans was resigned.

On the bright side, no Nugget was lost for the season in game 1, it took 2 games this season


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

i knew it. the whole time had a feeling he was done...


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

revamp the backcourt.... and we still could get out of the first round.

how much more basketball can Kmart's knee's take?


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

1st voshon lenard, then nene now k-mart, i'm calling it now, next year it will be the cambyman.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Damn. That sucks. But last season the Nuggets played better without him. You guys think it will be the same case scenario this season as well?


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

Poor guy. I've never been a huge fan, but he must be feeling pretty snake-bit. I feel as sorry for him as it's possible to feel for someone who can't play the game he's already rich for life from playing.


----------



## Seanzie (Jun 9, 2003)

nbanoitall said:


> how much more basketball can Kmart's knee's take?


That was my first thought when I heard about this. I don't know how much longer he'll be playing. I wonder if this will eventually become a Jonathan Bender situation. K-Mart's hurt EVERY year, and it's not just minor injuries.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

The unofficial word is that it is another microfracture surgery. If true, this means he could miss two seasons (this and next) because of rehab.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

Man, 2 microfractures on two knees...not good.

I say, since we have to pay the man anyway...just keep him off the floor completely for this year and next. He's 27 now, so he'll still be younger than 30 if he makes his return.

Just let him rest up and rehab properly and bring him back with a vengeance.

However, if he retires, that's fine too. Do retired players' salaries count against the cap?

It is a good thing we have a ton of forwards. They were saying in the Post this morning that we might get an injured players' exception that would allow us to sign another player...maybe we could sign another shooter? Wes Person anybody?



Sucks about KMart, I truly like the guy.


----------



## denversfiinest (Feb 6, 2006)

If this really happens, I think he could retire..he's not goint to make any impact in the NBA then.

Its really sad, but thinking having his contract away from us(if he retired) would be great for us and it would be an interesting off-season(hm, although we say this every year...).

It would really be the best for the nuggets, just not the best for Kenyon(less money) - thats the problem

Edit:

Better then signing anyone(we don't even have a roster place) would be to trade the exception plus Hodge for a shooter or something like that. We could pacage some other players, too, if the one who comes to us is good enough.
This exception should be worth 5,xx$ millions(half Kenyons contract).

And yes, if he retires, his contract doesn't count against our cap


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

If he retires, he still is due all of his money because it is a guaranteed contract. Now the team could negotiate a buyout with him, but it wouldn't have much impact on the salary cap since any buyout would be prorated over the life of the contract on the cap.

The only way the Nuggets could get any salary cap relief is that after Kenyon attempts to rehab, an NBA doctor agrees that he has suffered a career ending injury. The NBA doesn't hand those out very often. Plus, it takes a year after the ruling for it to impact the cap.

In other words, there is no short term cap fix


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

I think this whole debacle now makes a second look at Shawn Kemp a necessity.

Bring in the reignman!


----------



## denversfiinest (Feb 6, 2006)

cpawfan said:


> The only way the Nuggets could get any salary cap relief is that after Kenyon attempts to rehab, an NBA doctor agrees that he has suffered a career ending injury. The NBA doesn't hand those out very often. Plus, it takes a year after the ruling for it to impact the cap.
> 
> In other words, there is no short term cap fix


Thats what I was assuming. That he's going to miss a year is clear, isn't it? He probably will miss even two years, as you said. With both knees hard injured and a player that is so adicted to his athletism, I don't think he can be productive in the NBA. 

Off course, I don't know how serious it really is and if a NBA doctor would agrree, that he can't play ball anymore.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

I think you guys need Jamaal Magloire. Please take him.......


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

i was thinking this in fact could be a career ending injury....... thats the only way this helps denver..... the problem is its going to take some time for that to happen......... unless kmart and the docs all decide is best for him to have the surgery and then stay out of basketball for his health. That could happen, and I hope it does. Waiting 2 or 3 more years to trade Kenyon isnt worth it, and I doubt a good buyout can be neogiated with an injured player like this.

Its just all around bad news....... unless the doctors advise him against playing anymore.... like by telling him his body just cant take it. that would be good news. sadly...


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

I feel sorry for the nuggets, now they have to pay him for 82 games when he isn't even playing.


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

Play Reggie! Play Joe! And run some plays for Nene.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

2dumb2live said:


> Damn. That sucks. But last season the Nuggets played better without him. You guys think it will be the same case scenario this season as well?


thats not true at all...


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

pac4eva5 said:


> thats not true at all...


Im just looking over the record thus far and it is this:
I believe the stat now over this season and last is 30-13 with out him and 64-64 with him, or something like that.
I mean hey, you can never know.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

AK-47 said:


> I feel sorry for the nuggets, now they have to pay him for 82 games when he isn't even playing.



Not necessarily...from the Denver Post:

_The Nuggets are also looking into recouping a major portion of Martin's $12 million salary this season by using disability insurance. According to ESPN.com, each team's top five money earners must be insured. Martin is the Nuggets' highest paid player this season and has four years and close to $60 million left on his contract after this season. 

Disability insurance kicks in after an insured athlete has missed 41 consecutive games from the same injury and then pays the team 80 percent of the player's salary for each additional game he misses. The coverage continues for missed games until the athlete returns to play in 41 consecutive games. _


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Great news, Kenyon's microfracture surgery was on a non-weight bearing portion of his knee. That means he should be able to come back much quicker than 18 months. The microfracture surgery Jason Kidd had was non-weight bearing and he came back in 6 months and barely missed a beat.

From the RMN



> Martin said the latest procedure is not as serious as the one on his left knee in May 2005 because it's not "weight bearing."


The article also talks about how Kenyon checked himself out early from the clinic in Vail to honor his committment to hand out meals at Mt. Carmel Community Baptist Church.

Also, there was this bit of kind words regarding team chemistry



> Martin, who has begun range-of-motion exercises and will be on crutches for several more weeks, visited the team Friday at practice. Nuggets coach George Karl said Martin "was stronger than I was."
> 
> Karl would like Martin to serve in an assistant's role. That's OK with Martin, who wants to remain close to the team.
> 
> "I'm going to do everything in my power to make sure we're successful as a team," he said.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

cpawfan said:


> Great news, Kenyon's microfracture surgery was on a non-weight bearing portion of his knee. That means he should be able to come back much quicker than 18 months. The microfracture surgery Jason Kidd had was non-weight bearing and he came back in 6 months and barely missed a beat.
> 
> From the RMN
> 
> ...


That is great news! I'm still a K-Mart supporter. IMO the Nuggets are much much better with a healthy Kenyon then with out.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

23AJ said:


> That is great news! I'm still a K-Mart supporter. IMO the Nuggets are much much better with a healthy Kenyon then with out.


to be honest, great news could have been horrible news for kmart. hopefully denver can still find a good deal next year :yay: btw, whats up with these *edit smiley faces?


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

great news! :yay:

damn those smilies do look hella fruity :laugh:


----------

